# Message Unauthorized user



## Mizl (Jul 18, 2016)

I am a newbie been trying to sign on to the Uber Partners app but getting a message that says unauthorized not sure what's happening. Will someone advise please? Thanks


----------



## AllanJ (Jun 30, 2016)

You need to file all your paperwork first, before the app will work for you.


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

Here's the Jacksonville link: https://www.uber.com/cities/jacksonville/


----------

